# Robert Abady Food?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Are any of you familiar with this food? This is what my breeder told me to get for Cricket. I know I have to feed her what she's already eating when she comes home, but I just never heard of it. What do you all know about it?

Thanks!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have not heard of that food at all....good luck I hope someone here can help you out!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't find where it was made

The first ingredients for the toy breeds... chicken meal, white rice, chicken by product, lard. By product and lard being high up on the list doesn't seem good but maybe there is a write up in whole dog journal?

I also didn't like this


> 95.26% of the Protein from Quality Animal Sources


 Why not 100% from quality?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I looked it up on the Dog Food Analysis website and it got a very low ranking and No recommendations:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1457&cat=all


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried it on very high recommendation from someone I worked with who had a german shepard with skin problems and it totally turned him around. And she said he acted like a puppy at 8 years old and ate little else than that. Jasper didn't care for it-- so that was that. I think the big thing is that it has heat, muscle, and bone and tripe in it which is rare for a balanced kibble (usually you only see it in the high protein kibbles) and the pieces are tiny for better absorbtion-- in fact they even have one that is a powder-- I have been told it make the poos tiny and odorless. (but you know with tiny poos come anal gland issues) It looks like an OK kibble to me- but hard to find and more expensive than most-- If I were you, I would gradually your new pup to wellness puppy or innova or fromm's. Just my two cents


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Lina said:


> I looked it up on the Dog Food Analysis website and it got a very low ranking and No recommendations:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1457&cat=all


I agree this is a very poor quality dog food. I would find something better. I would personally recommend Innova, Wellness, Orijen, or Timberwolf. Any of the premium dog foods will be much much better.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> I agree this is a very poor quality dog food. I would find something better. I would personally recommend Innova, Wellness, Orijen, or Timberwolf. Any of the premium dog foods will be much much better.


Any recommendations on which particular variety of each of those brands OR the Fromm's? I saw on that dog food recommendation website that the orijen puppy food was a 6 star food...must be pretty good, right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, the Whole Dog Journal does a very intensive study each year of foods. This year, they have even included the source of the foods and the plant where they are created due to the recalls of last year. Their current issue (Feb 08) is the issue on dry foods. You might want to check them out since they've already done all the homework. After you find the top ranking foods they have decided, then you can start sifting through them and pick a few that appeal to you. 

You don't have to subscribe to them to get the issue either. You can buy this one issue directly from their web site. I believe the single issue is $10.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, I agree with Kimberly on doing your own research. Anyone here will recommend the food they are giving their dogs but there's also a lot of controversy as to whether or not it's good for dogs to get such high protein diets. I would look up what you think is comfortable for you and go with that. I agree that a high quality premium food is best. Fromm's or any of the ones Daniel listed above are premium foods so just find the one that you think provides the best nutrition and that your dog will actually eat as Havs can be quite picky.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> lot of controversy as to whether or not it's good for dogs to get such high protein diets.


I think for the most part the controversy is not the high protein levels themselves but the source of the protein. Everything I read for the most part indicates that the protein from poor sources is in fact not good, ex plants. However high protein from good meat sources does not put a strain on the kidneys.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have read about controversy about feeding a high protein diet to dogs no matter what kind of protein it is. I am not arguing for or against it, I am just laying out some of the things that I have heard.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've heard the same - too much protein, no matter the source, is of concern. Off the top of my head, I can't recall why.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

One of the specialists who took care of Shadow, when she was so sick, was concerned her possible liver problem would be exacerbated, not necessarily caused, by high levels of protein. He warned against feeding a diet that was high in protein, since many small breeds can be more predisposed to liver issues.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have heard the same thing. Belle's liver enzymes came back high one time during her yearly blood panel and the first thing they asked is what food I was feeding her and what the protein level was. Luckily the next week it was normal so they thought maybe she ate something bad.

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

So is there a certain percentage of protein to watch for? What would be the max/serving...that stuff is listed on the bag right?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kristy, anything above 35% or so seems excessive to me if you don't have a working dog or a large breed (working dogs require more protein and larger breeds don't have such a predisposition for liver problems). But really it's up to you what you are comfortable with. I would do some research and try to come up with what you think about it rather than what others tell you, if that makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Lina,

I will keep that in mind next time I look at a bag of food.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You might want to read this about high protein. It' breaks it down pretty good. They are a reputable source.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=protein_myth


----------

